# Nice article in Indie re Charlotte



## madmav (9 August 2012)

I hope this link below works. It's well-written and supportive piece in the Independent. The Dutch comments at the end are big 'sour grapes'!



http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-dujardin-celebrates-double-gold-8025974.html


----------

